# hand wood carving



## ashmo75 (Jun 25, 2012)

What is the best type of wood to start a carving?:dunno:


----------



## Chainsaw Master (Jun 25, 2012)

Basswood....Its a soft wood that carves really easy.


----------



## twoclones (Jun 26, 2012)

Basswood is great but if you have access to thick cottonwood bark, it's a good and cheap {free} choice as well. Repetition / practice is how to develop any skill and working with a soft medium allows you to carve a particular figure twice as many times per week as does a harder medium. 

Cottonwood bark harvested locally.


----------



## discounthunter (Jun 28, 2012)

try pine/white wood(spruce) availiable at any hardware store allready dried. keep your tools sharp! dull tools only cut fingers and hands,lol. good luck .have fun.


----------

